# Thinning, Pruning, FIM, Topping...



## asd3reff (May 23, 2007)

I don't know 100% the difference between those techniques, but seems like all of them reffers to achieve more yeld.
   Now, i want to find out what you all growers think about these operations.
I'm in process of growing my Skunk #1 seeds ( http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10942 ), and i'm in 18 day of flowering. I've been told by a friend to cut the little top of the plant, when the plant was in veg period, and after toping once, the plant started to develop 2 new tops from that place i've just cut the single top. After those 2 new tops maturized, i did top that 2 tops again, so i have 4 main tops/plant. What do you think? Is it better to do this? Only once/plant? I have read that some straing need this kind of tehnique for better yeld, some others, topping them dosen't mean i'll get better yeld if topped.

  Please ..... react


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2007)

It could do good, it might not. I do it with some plants, not with others for no rhyme or reason. I guess if you're into cloning or height is an issue then these methods would be great. Right now i'm experimenting on a plant with super cropping. I've been breaking the stem between every node. When doing this you want to pinch with 2 fingers on opposite sides of the stem. Squeeze until you hear a snap but don't break the outside. What you'd be trying to do is break the inside walls of the stem, not the outside. So far this method is the most efficient way to increase yield imo. It's like topping without topping. When you break the stem all growth above the break stops while the bottom growth explodes! When the stem heals, 2 to 3 days in my experiences so far, top growth starts again. In ten days my stalk went from the size of a lollipop stick to the size of my pinky! My side shoots are very big and the plant is healthy as can be. I just put her on 12/12 so I guess in a few months we'll see if it helps the yield.


----------



## Dabone420 (Jun 26, 2007)

I topped my plant outside the other day and since u 2 were talkin about it i got a ? I topped it and when i did it turned purple right where i topped it, now is that normal or bad


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 1, 2007)

ive had a similar thing happen with mine this year when topping.. the little stubby part of the stem turned a bit purple.. but the strange thing about em is the four main stems of the canopy are like a deep burgundy red.. ive never had it happen but its neat lookin.. i just got a new laptop and havent figured out how to get pics from my cam to here and im not too ambitious tonight but ill get some pics up.. its worth noting, the crazy color


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 31, 2007)

I just harvested a couple Snow White from seed...these plants were very bushy, and the stretch seemed to last 6-7 weeks...I just kept tying em down to keep em outta the light...
In regeneration now, I was thinking of pruning them back a bit to increase the size of the buds...I will still tie em back to fill grow space...maybe something like a SCROG???


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

Dabone420 said:
			
		

> I topped my plant outside the other day and since u 2 were talkin about it i got a ? I topped it and when i did it turned purple right where i topped it, now is that normal or bad


 
I would think it normal because u cut the top and I think it like bruising that area..

Like human u cut ur skin and around the skin get purpleish so I Think it Normal.. That my 2cents.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 31, 2007)

heres a good question for ya, what if ur trying to pinch the stalk or branch and it won't snap, honestly it will hardly flex at all, is like hard. my bushy ones in the ground i did just fine, working great. but the one on my porch won't budge, reminds me of trying to pinch a pencil with a thin rubber grip on it


----------

